# Tubes for BBs



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Hi all  
Can anyone suggest any tubes that would work with BBs ? I have a little ringer that needs shooting !
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Try TBR, shoul work well Dan!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have used 2040, 1842 and 1745.

Then it is all about what length for the amount of zip.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I use the small amber tubes from Simple Shot. I set them up like in the photo with a very small pouch. Plenty of power to penetrate both sides of a free hanging soda can at 33'. I use the same set up for 1/4" steel. Sorry for the fuzzy photo.

Grumpy





  








Photo 0046




__
Grandpa Grumpy


__
Aug 3, 2013


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Thanks guys  
Just acquired some 2040 in a trade with BCluxor so I'll give that a try.
Nice shooter grumpy !
Ray do you have a formula for the the amount zip please ?


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

thera tube tan and tex tube is good too


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

2040 all the way for "bb's".


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

dan ford said:


> Thanks guys
> Just acquired some 2040 in a trade with BCluxor so I'll give that a try.
> Nice shooter grumpy !
> Ray do you have a formula for the the amount zip please ?


No formula. Just put a set on and give it a go and make adjustment from there. I like my set up to shoot out to 60+ feet (20 meters) with authority.

I agree with the 2040 being a first choice but would use any I mentioned above.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys much appreciated  
I put a set of 2040s on last night and I've been shooting with it today , I much prefer this setup to my tbb ones its awesome!


----------

